# Daten aus Website-Quelltext auslesen



## JJ0 (2. Dez 2017)

Hallo,

ich versuche von der Website (http://hashtagify.me/hashtag/test), die 10 mit meinem Suchbegriff verwandten Hashtags auszulesen (auf der Website stehen diese Begriffe unter dem Punkt "Related Hashtags". Diese Begriffe will ich dann auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben.

Dazu habe ich folgenden Code geschrieben:

```
import java.io.IOException;
import org.jsoup.Jsoup;
import org.jsoup.nodes.Element;

public class Test2 {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
       
       try {
           org.jsoup.nodes.Document doc = Jsoup.connect("http://hashtagify.me/hashtag/smm").userAgent("Mozilla/57.0").get();
           org.jsoup.select.Elements temp = doc.select("div.jqcloud");
           int i = 0;
           for(Element hashtags:temp) {
               i++;
               System.out.println(i+ " "+hashtags.getElementsByTag("a").first());
           }
       } catch (IOException e) {
           // TODO Auto-generated catch block
           e.printStackTrace();
       }
   }
}
```

Allerdings wird mir damit nichts ausgegeben und ich verstehe leider nicht warum, da es mit diesem Code z.B. funktioniert die Titel der 50 Filme von dieser Website(http://www.imdb.com/list/ls055386972/) ausgeben zu lassen.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp oder weiß jemand wo das Problem liegt ?


----------



## krgewb (2. Dez 2017)

Was denn nun? test oder smm?
Bei smm ist eines der Begriffe *socialmedia*. Hast du dir den Quelltext angeschaut?

```
view-source:http://hashtagify.me/hashtag/smm
```
im Browsere aufrufen. Es erscheint der Quelltext. Dort kommt das Wort socialmedia nicht vor.


----------



## JJ0 (2. Dez 2017)

Ist egal ob smm oder test, war ja nur ein beispiel. Ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber ich weiß nicht warum das nicht angezeigt wird im quelltext, weil wenn man auf der Website z.B. auf socialmedia --> Element untersuchen klickt, dann wird es im Quelltext angezeigt.


----------



## krgewb (2. Dez 2017)

0.o Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## JuKu (2. Dez 2017)

Da steckt wohl etwas Javascript Magic dahinter.


----------



## truesoul (2. Dez 2017)

Hallo,

da wirst du keinen Erfolg mit haben.
Da alles Dynamisch da rein geladen wird. Wie ihr beide ja anhand des Quealltextes sehen konntet, stehen die Informationen nicht im eigentlichen Quelltext. Wer weiß wie die das umgesetzt haben. Meine Vermutung ist das die React verwendet haben. Man sieht ja auch, das alles nach und nach in die Seite geladen wird.

Wenn man sich mal alle Javascript Dateien anschaut wird man das auch schnell feststellen.

Das wird mal nicht so ebend, wenn überhaupt, möglich sein.

Grüße


----------



## JJ0 (2. Dez 2017)

Alles klar, trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe euch 3.


----------



## Tobse (2. Dez 2017)

Siehe hier:

http://hashtagify.me/data/tags/test/10/6

Ein blick in den Netzwerk-Tab der Entwicklertools wirkt wunder.

Aber Achtung: du darfst diese Daten nicht einfach so verwenden; egal ob gewerblich oder nicht. Hole dir eine Erlaubnis des Seitenbetreibers dafür ein, bevor du den Code veröffentlichst, der mit diesen Daten arbeitet.


----------



## krgewb (2. Dez 2017)

Cool! Da stehen ganz oben die Tags, z.B. *preisvergleich*.


----------



## Tobse (2. Dez 2017)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Cool! Da stehen ganz oben die Tags, z.B. *preisvergleich*.


Der Output ist JSON; dort sind alle Hashtags drin. Im Anhang ist die formatierte Variante.


----------



## krgewb (2. Dez 2017)

Wie hast du es hinbekommen, dass es so schön formatiert ist?


----------



## Tobse (2. Dez 2017)

Google "JSON formatter"


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Aber Achtung: du darfst diese Daten nicht einfach so verwenden; egal ob gewerblich oder nicht.


Warum denn nicht? Solange man keine Urheberrechte verletzt, sollte das doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Thallius (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn nicht? Solange man keine Urheberrechte verletzt, sollte das doch kein Problem sein.



Aehm was meinst du denn was eine webSEITE ist? Ein Buch darfst Du ja auch nicht einfach kopieren und unter Deinem Namen weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn nicht? Solange man keine Urheberrechte verletzt, sollte das doch kein Problem sein.


Nein, es ist nicht nur das Urheberrecht. Diese Daten (die JSON Schnittstelle) stehen AFAIK unter keiner Lizenz; das bedeutet, dass der Urheber (der Betreiber von hastagify.me), das exklusive Recht hat, diese Daten zu nutzen. Schon das bloße ansehen der Daten außerhalb der UI stellt, sehr genau genommen, eine Urheberrechtsverletzung dar. Deswegen wird da sicher nicht geklagt, aber genau genommen ist das der Fall.

Wenn der TE jetzt diese Daten in seiner Software verwendet, ohne sich eine Genehmigung einzuholen, kann der Betreiber von hastagify.me auf Schadensersatz klagen. Nämlich in dem Umfang an Vorteil, den der TE durch das nutzen der Daten in seiner Software hat/hatte.

EDIT: P.S.: Ja, genau genommen ist mein Post mit dem formatierten JSON auch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.


----------



## Thallius (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Nämlich in dem Umfang an Vorteil, den der TE durch das nutzen der Daten in seiner Software hat/hatte.
> 
> EDIT: P.S.: Ja, genau genommen ist mein Post mit dem formatierten JSON auch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.



Bist Du da sicher? Ich denke das trifft nur zu wenn es sich b ei hastagify um eine deutsche Firma handelt. Ist das ein Amerikaner, dann können die meines Wissens nach fast beliebige Summen einklagen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Bist Du da sicher? Ich denke das trifft nur zu wenn es sich b ei hastagify um eine deutsche Firma handelt. Ist das ein Amerikaner, dann können die meines Wissens nach fast beliebige Summen einklagen.



Da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht; meine Aussagen stützen sich auf das Wissen, was ich über unlizensierten quellcode habe. Fest steht, dass es ernst zu nehmende, rechtliche Konsequenzen hat, wenn man diese Daten ohne Genehmigung nutzt. Allein der Schaden, den hastagify.me wegen nicht angezeigter Werbung geltend machen kann, ist vmtl. ne ganze Stange Geld.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Der einfachste Weg, sowohl das raussuchen der Daten und die Lizenzen betreffend, wäre vermutlich einfach deren offizielle API zu nutzen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Nein, es ist nicht nur das Urheberrecht. Diese Daten (die JSON Schnittstelle) stehen AFAIK unter keiner Lizenz; das bedeutet, dass der Urheber (der Betreiber von hastagify.me), das exklusive Recht hat, diese Daten zu nutzen. Schon das bloße ansehen der Daten außerhalb der UI stellt, sehr genau genommen, eine Urheberrechtsverletzung dar. Deswegen wird da sicher nicht geklagt, aber genau genommen ist das der Fall.


Hört sich ziemlich abwegig an. Hast du dafür auch irgendwelche Belege dafür? Ich schicke eine Anfrage an den Server und der schickt mir völlig freiwillig Daten zurück, ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen zu vereinbaren. Daraus kann der Betreiber kaum Ansprüche ableiten.


----------



## Thallius (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich ziemlich abwegig an. Hast du dafür auch irgendwelche Belege dafür? Ich schicke eine Anfrage an den Server und der schickt mir völlig freiwillig Daten zurück, ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen zu vereinbaren. Daraus kann der Betreiber kaum Ansprüche ableiten.



Es geht hier doch nicht darum das er die Daten liest, sondern das er sie in seiner eigenen Software weiter verwendet.

Du kannst ja auch jederzeit bei GoogleMaps irgendwelche Koordinaten zu Adressen rechnen lassen und wieder zurück. Dafür must du die nur im Browser eingeben. Aber deshalb darfst du das noch lange nicht aus deiner Software heraus simulieren und damit die kostenpflichtige API von Google umgehen.


----------



## JJ0 (3. Dez 2017)

Aber ich darf z.B. 10 mal die Website aufrufen, jeweils die 10 hahstags markieren in mein Programm reinkopieren und dann ausgeben ? Weil dadurch umgehe ich ja nichts oder also ich benutze ja die Website ganz normal und sie kriegen ihre Werbeeinnahmen ?


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Der einfachste Weg, sowohl das raussuchen der Daten und die Lizenzen betreffend, wäre vermutlich einfach deren offizielle API zu nutzen.


Hatte nicht gesehen, dass sie eine haben. Gebe dir aber 100% recht - das ist der Way to go.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich ziemlich abwegig an. Hast du dafür auch irgendwelche Belege dafür? Ich schicke eine Anfrage an den Server und der schickt mir völlig freiwillig Daten zurück, ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen zu vereinbaren. Daraus kann der Betreiber kaum Ansprüche ableiten.


Ansprüche ergeben sich daraus vielleicht nicht, aber eine Verletzung seines Urheberrechts ist es trotzdem. Der Betreiber ist der Urheber der JSON-Schnittstelle und hat das Recht 100%ig zu bestimmen, wie sie genutzt wird. Das schließt ein, dass der Betreiber dir untersagen kann, die Schnittstelle direkt anzusprechen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst ja auch jederzeit bei GoogleMaps irgendwelche Koordinaten zu Adressen rechnen lassen und wieder zurück. Dafür must du die nur im Browser eingeben. Aber deshalb darfst du das noch lange nicht aus deiner Software heraus simulieren und damit die kostenpflichtige API von Google umgehen.


Warum denn nicht? Solange ich gegen keine Vereinbarung verstosse, die ich mit Google getroffen habe und keine Urheberrechte verletze, werde ich das wohl dürfen.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn nicht? Solange ich gegen keine Vereinbarung verstosse, die ich mit Google getroffen habe und keine Urheberrechte verletze, werde ich das wohl dürfen.


Du verstößt damit ziemlich sicher gegen deren AGB


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du verstößt damit ziemlich sicher gegen deren AGB


Wenn das da drin steht und ich denen zugestimmt habe, gibt es eben so eine Vereinbarung. Das entspricht ja auch meiner Argumentation.


Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Der Betreiber ist der Urheber der JSON-Schnittstelle und hat das Recht 100%ig zu bestimmen, wie sie genutzt wird. Das schließt ein, dass der Betreiber dir untersagen kann, die Schnittstelle direkt anzusprechen.


Klar kann er das. Die Bedingungen muß er dann aber eben vor der Informationsherausgabe vereinbaren. Er kann nicht einfach nachträglich einseitig etwas festlegen.


----------



## Thallius (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das da drin steht und ich denen zugestimmt habe, gibt es eben so eine Vereinbarung. Das entspricht ja auch meiner Argumentation.
> 
> Klar kann er das. Die Bedingungen muß er dann aber eben vor der Informationsherausgabe vereinbaren. Er kann nicht einfach nachträglich einseitig etwas festlegen.



Sorry aber schau Dir doch einfach mal die Terms of Service von der Seite an. Da steht doch alles drin. Und anders ist es bei anderen Seiten auch nicht. Wenn der Seitenanbieter diesen Service sogar offiziell verkauft, dann ist es ja wohl logisch das es illegal ist wenn ich versuche an die Daten zu gelangen ohne zu bezahlen.

Geh doch mal in ein Kaufhaus und nimm Dir ein Teil und geh raus. Dann argumentierst Du, dass du vor Betreten des Kaufhauses nicht darauf hingewiesen wurdest, dass man die Waren auch bezahlen muss.
Ich bin gespannt...

Claus


----------



## JuKu (3. Dez 2017)

In Deutschland sind Privatkopien zugelassen. D.h. du darfst die Webseite aufrufen, die Daten in Word kopieren und auch ausdrucken, *solange* du es nur privat nutzt. Sobald du diese Daten aber weiter gibst bzw. das Programm mit deinen Daten, kommt es zu einer Urheberrechtsverletzung.
Das ganze kann aber etwas abweichen, wenn es AGBs gibt.

Wenn dein Programm nun diese API unrechtmäßig nutzt, dieses Programm weitergibst und diese anderen Nutzer das Programm nutzen, dann haftet am Ende vorallem der Entwickler der Software dafür und nicht nur derjenige, der die Software nutzt.

Aber wenn es eine offizielle API gibt, dann solltest du auf diese zugreifen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Sorry aber schau Dir doch einfach mal die Terms of Service von der Seite an. Da steht doch alles drin. Und anders ist es bei anderen Seiten auch nicht. Wenn der Seitenanbieter diesen Service sogar offiziell verkauft, dann ist es ja wohl logisch das es illegal ist wenn ich versuche an die Daten zu gelangen ohne zu bezahlen.


Nur weil es irgendwo steht ist es noch nicht rechtswirksam vereinbart. Deswegen gibt es ja meistens ein Kästchen, mit dem man zustimmen muß, bevor man die Daten sieht. Ich habe mich bisher auf die Seite bezogen, die der TE im Eröffnungsthread genannt hat. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das beim offiziellen API anders ist, so dass man sie ohne Vereinbarung nicht nutzen kann.


Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Geh doch mal in ein Kaufhaus und nimm Dir ein Teil und geh raus. Dann argumentierst Du, dass du vor Betreten des Kaufhauses nicht darauf hingewiesen wurdest, dass man die Waren auch bezahlen muss.


Das ist keine vergleichbare Situation. Ich habe die Daten nicht von deren Website genommen, sondern sie haben mir die Daten geschickt. Vergleichbar wäre eher, ob das Kaufhaus nachträglich Geld einfordern darf, wenn ich vorher gefragt habe, ob ich die Ware einfach so haben kann und sie sie mir dann gegeben haben.


----------



## Thallius (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Nur weil es irgendwo steht ist es noch nicht rechtswirksam vereinbart. Deswegen gibt es ja meistens ein Kästchen, mit dem man zustimmen muß, bevor man die Daten sieht. Ich habe mich bisher auf die Seite bezogen, die der TE im Eröffnungsthread genannt hat. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das beim offiziellen API anders ist, so dass man sie ohne Vereinbarung nicht nutzen kann.
> 
> Das ist keine vergleichbare Situation. Ich habe die Daten nicht von deren Website genommen, sondern sie haben mir die Daten geschickt. Vergleichbar wäre eher, ob das Kaufhaus nachträglich Geld einfordern darf, wenn ich vorher gefragt habe, ob ich die Ware einfach so haben kann und sie sie mir dann gegeben haben.



Jetzt wirst du aber unglaubwürdig. Die haben Dir die Daten also einfach so geschickt? Du hast nicht eventuell eine URL in Deinem Brwoser eingegeben um diese Seite geschickt zu bekommen oder?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt wirst du aber unglaubwürdig. Die haben Dir die Daten also einfach so geschickt? Du hast nicht eventuell eine URL in Deinem Brwoser eingegeben um diese Seite geschickt zu bekommen oder?


Doch. Habe ich doch bereits in meinem ersten Posting geschrieben, dass ich eine normale Anfrage geschickt habe (ohne Tricks oder Hacks). Die Antwort kam freiwillig und ohne Bedingungen. Das was nach meiner Anfrage technisch geschieht, ist doch ein Sendeprozess, den der Betreiber vollständig in der Hand hat. Er muß nicht antworten. Wenn ich dich etwas frage, habe ich dir die Antwort doch nicht entnommen und du hättest auch nicht antworten müssen.


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn nicht? Solange ich gegen keine Vereinbarung verstosse, die ich mit Google getroffen habe und keine Urheberrechte verletze, werde ich das wohl dürfen.


Nein. Urheberrecht ist Opt-Out, nicht Opt-In.

Der Beweis der Urheberschaft und der Beweis der unrechtmäßigen Nutzung sind nochmal zwei ganz andere Paar Stiefel.


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Doch. Habe ich doch bereits in meinem ersten Posting geschrieben, dass ich eine normale Anfrage geschickt habe (ohne Tricks oder Hacks). Die Antwort kam freiwillig und ohne Bedingungen. Das was nach meiner Anfrage technisch geschieht, ist doch ein Sendeprozess, den der Betreiber vollständig in der Hand hat. Er muß nicht antworten. Wenn ich dich etwas frage, habe ich dir die Antwort doch nicht entnommen und du hättest auch nicht antworten müssen.


Zwischen "die Daten auf der Seite lesen und sich merken" und "sie herauskopieren und in Excel verarbeiten" besteht IIRC ein eindeutiger Unterschied. Der Betreiber von hashtagify.me gibt die Daten heraus mit der Absicht, dass du sie dir ansehen kannst; nicht mit der Absicht, dass du sie kopierst und weiterverwendet. Nochmal: Urheberrecht ist Opt-Out. Wenn der Betreiber irgendwo in einer dummen Fußnote sagt, dass du die Daten nur ansehen aber nicht weiterverarbeiten darfst, dann ist "Ansehen" dein Spielraum - und keinen Deut mehr.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Nein. Urheberrecht ist Opt-Out, nicht Opt-In.


Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass man dabei keine Urheberrechte verletzen darf. Darum ging die Diskussion nie.


Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Zwischen "die Daten auf der Seite lesen und sich merken" und "sie herauskopieren und in Excel verarbeiten" besteht IIRC ein eindeutiger Unterschied.


Woher nimmst du diese These denn? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Gesetze oder Urteile?


Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Der Betreiber von hashtagify.me gibt die Daten heraus mit der Absicht, dass du sie dir ansehen kannst; nicht mit der Absicht, dass du sie kopierst und weiterverwendet.


Über die Absichten der Betreiber kann man zwar viel spekulieren, relevant sind sie aber wohl kaum.


Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Betreiber irgendwo in einer dummen Fußnote sagt, dass du die Daten nur ansehen aber nicht weiterverarbeiten darfst, dann ist "Ansehen" dein Spielraum - und keinen Deut mehr.


Man kann anderen Menschen nicht einseitig irgendwelche Pflichten auferlegen - auch nicht per Fußnote. Ganz nebenbei: Woraus leitest du eigentlich das Recht ab, die Daten überhaupt ansehen zu dürfen? Nach deiner Rechtsauslegung erscheint mir das höchst fragwürdig.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Greift bei solchen Daten überhaupt Urgeberrecht? 


MMn greifen da nur Terms of Service/AGB/Whatever


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Greift bei solchen Daten überhaupt Urgeberrecht?


Kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass man dabei keine Urheberrechte verletzen darf. Darum ging die Diskussion nie.


Ja, darum gings nie explizit. Aber das Urheberrecht spielt nunmal per default mit - und ich habe auf der Seite nirgends eine Lizenz gesehen, die das Urheberrecht aufweicht. Deine Formulierungen klingen für mich extrem nach "es muss aktiv verboten werden"; ich bin aber immernoch der Ansicht, dass der Autor der Daten das Recht der Weiterverarbeitung/Verwendung explizit einräumen muss. Das wollte ich nochmal betonen.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Tobse hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus meinem Hinterkopf muss ich gestehen. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass in den AGBs von hashtagify.me eine Klausel steht, die dem Tenor nach beinhaltet, dass man alle Daten, welche die Webseite anzeigt, für persönliche Zwecke nutzen darf. Damit ist mehr als das Ansehen gedeckt.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Über die Absichten der Betreiber kann man zwar viel spekulieren, relevant sind sie aber wohl kaum.


Relevant sind die Absichten, die der Betreiber in seinen AGBs und Lizenzen zum Ausdruck bringt.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Man kann anderen Menschen nicht einseitig irgendwelche Pflichten auferlegen - auch nicht per Fußnote.


Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass da keine Pflichten auferlegt sondern Rechte eingeräumt werden müssen.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ganz nebenbei: Woraus leitest du eigentlich das Recht ab, die Daten überhaupt ansehen zu dürfen? Nach deiner Rechtsauslegung erscheint mir das höchst fragwürdig.


Die Webseite, die der OP gepostet hat, ist per Suchmaschine auffindbar. Hashtagify hat also keinen Aufwand betrieben, die _tatsächliche Webseite_ vor Zugriff zu schützen. Ein Gericht würde vermutlich sagen: "wenn Sie die Daten nicht schützen, müssen Sie sich auch nicht wundern, wenn Sie eingesehen werden.".
Je nachdem, was hastagify.me in deren AGBs oder Lizenzen stehen hat, ist das abrufen der Daten von der JSON Schnittstelle nicht erlaubt. Dann könnten Sie vor Gericht argumentieren, dass ich den Server in einer Art und weise benutzt habe, die ausdrücklich nicht vorgesehen ist.


Bzgl Urheberrecht ohne Lizenz: https://choosealicense.com/no-license/


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Greift bei solchen Daten überhaupt Urgeberrecht?
> 
> 
> MMn greifen da nur Terms of Service/AGB/Whatever


Warum denn nicht? Hashtagify.me hat aufwand betrieben, dieses JSON-Dokument mit Hashtags und sonstigen Daten zusammenzustellen. Das ist nach mein Verständnis ein Akt der Urhebung.

Und selbst wenn nicht: ein Programmierer hat den Quellcode geschrieben, welcher dieses JSON Dokument erstellt. Im zuge seines Arbeitsverhältnisses hat er mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sein gesamtes Urheberrecht an dem Code an Hashtagify.me übertragen. Damit hat Hashtagify.me also das Urheberrecht für den Code. AFAIK gilt Urheberrecht auch für Dinge, welcher der geschützte Gegenstand herstellt.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn nicht? Hashtagify.me hat aufwand betrieben, dieses JSON-Dokument mit Hashtags und sonstigen Daten zusammenzustellen. Das ist nach mein Verständnis ein Akt der Urhebung.


§2 regelt doch welche Sachen geschützt sind; dies dürfte weder ein passendes Werk sein, noch ist es eine persönliche Schöpfung.


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> §2 regelt doch welche Sachen geschützt sind; dies dürfte weder ein passendes Werk sein, noch ist es eine persönliche Schöpfung.


Ich gehe nach: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__2.html

§2 Abs 2 ist da schon ziemlich eindeutig:


> Werke im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nur persönliche geistige Schöpfungen.


Der Output der JSON Schnittstelle fällt also nicht darunter. Sorry, dass ich da Humbuk erzält habe.

Aber: Die Software, welche das JSON erstellt, fällt 100%ig unter §2 Abs 1 Punkt 1. Und damit darf man die Software doch nur so nutzen, wie Hashtagify.me es gestattet. Und wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass man diese JSON Schnittstelle nutzt, haben Sie es sicherlich auch nicht erlaubt. Die Konsequenz sollte also die Selbe bleiben.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Aber: Die Software, welche das JSON erstellt, fällt 100%ig unter §2 Abs 1 Punkt 1. Und damit darf man die Software doch nur so nutzen, wie Hashtagify.me es gestattet. Und wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass man diese JSON Schnittstelle nutzt, haben Sie es sicherlich auch nicht erlaubt. Die Konsequenz sollte also die Selbe bleiben.



Für deren Nutzung muss man sich ja auch anmelden. damit ist zumindest die Nutzung begrenzt und es dürfte auch geregelt sein, was man mit den Daten machen darf.


----------



## Tobse (3. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Für deren Nutzung muss man sich ja auch anmelden.


Musstest du dich anmelden? Mir hat es die Daten ohne Anmeldung gegeben :O



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> damit ist zumindest die Nutzung begrenzt und es dürfte auch geregelt sein, was man mit den Daten machen darf.


Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Relevant sind die Absichten, die der Betreiber in seinen AGBs und Lizenzen zum Ausdruck bringt.


Ja. Aber nur, wenn sie wirksam sind. Und da fällt mir nicht viel mehr ein, als irgendeine Form der Vereinbarung zu treffen, z.B. durch einen "Zustimmen"-Button im vorgeschalteten Dialog.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Musstest du dich anmelden? Mir hat es die Daten ohne Anmeldung gegeben :O


Sagt zumindest deren Anleitung



			
				http://hashtagify.me/manual/api hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]you need to be authenticated[...]



Vielleicht gilt das aber auch nur für Teile der API...


----------



## Thallius (3. Dez 2017)

Lieber Meniskusschaden ich bin nicht ganz sicher in welcher Traumwelt du lebst aber deine Wunschdenken „Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt“ funktioniert in der realen Welt nunmal nicht.

Das Anbieten der Daten auf dieser Webseite ist eine Leistung des Webseiten-Erstellers und damit hat dieser automatisch Rechte daran und kann bestimmen wer was damit machen darf. Da muss er Dir nicht erstmal verbieten das du damit machen darfst was du willst sondern du Must darum bitten damit machen zu dürfen was du willst.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Lieber Meniskusschaden ich bin nicht ganz sicher in welcher Traumwelt du lebst aber deine Wunschdenken „Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt“ funktioniert in der realen Welt nunmal nicht.
> 
> Das Anbieten der Daten auf dieser Webseite ist eine Leistung des Webseiten-Erstellers und damit hat dieser automatisch Rechte daran und kann bestimmen wer was damit machen darf. Da muss er Dir nicht erstmal verbieten das du damit machen darfst was du willst sondern du Must darum bitten damit machen zu dürfen was du willst.



Welche Rechte hat er denn an den Daten? 
Urheberrechte sind’s nicht...


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Lieber Meniskusschaden ich bin nicht ganz sicher in welcher Traumwelt du lebst aber deine Wunschdenken „Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt“ funktioniert in der realen Welt nunmal nicht.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist doch ein Grundsatz, der vermutlich in so ziemlich jedem Rechtsstaat gilt und ganz gut funktioniert. Was gegen kein Gesetz verstösst, ist erlaubt. Wäre ja furchtbar, wenn es anders herum wäre.


Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Das Anbieten der Daten auf dieser Webseite ist eine Leistung des Webseiten-Erstellers und damit hat dieser automatisch Rechte daran und kann bestimmen wer was damit machen darf.


Die Rechte spreche ihm doch nicht ab. Er hat ja auch alle Möglichkeiten, davon Gebrauch zu machen. Dazu gehört eben auch, die Daten öffentlich bereit zu stellen. Wäre ein ziemlich schwieriges Zusammenleben, wenn man bei jeder öffentlichen Information, die man irgendwo liest, hört oder sonstwie aufnimmt, erst prüfen muss, ob und wie man sie verwenden darf. Es wäre übrigens auch ziemlich lästig für denjenigen, der eine Information heraus gibt, ständig mit solchen Anfragen konfrontiert zu werden.


----------



## JuKu (3. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Das ist keine vergleichbare Situation. Ich habe die Daten nicht von deren Website genommen, sondern sie haben mir die Daten geschickt. Vergleichbar wäre eher, ob das Kaufhaus nachträglich Geld einfordern darf, wenn ich vorher gefragt habe, ob ich die Ware einfach so haben kann und sie sie mir dann gegeben haben.



Mal abgesehen, dass der ganze Vergleich sinnlos ist, möchte ich nochmal kurz darauf eingehen, um zu zeigen, dass dieser Gedanke Quatsch ist:
Solange sich die *Ware im Kaufhaus* befindet, ist sie *im Eigentum des Kaufhauses*. Du darfst sie (wenn nicht ausschließlich durch Schilder "Bitte nicht anfassen!" o.ä. ausgeschildert) anfassen und in Besitz nehmen (indem du sie in den Händen hälst), *aber sie gehören dem Kaufhaus*. Du kannst auch nicht einfach etwas dort essen, solange du das Eigentum an der Sache nicht per Kaufvertrag o.ä. erworben hast. Das Kaufhaus besitzt also als Eigentümer nach §985 BGB sowieso einen Herausgabeanspruch, kann also die Sache jederzeit als Eigentümer zurückverlangen. Während du im Kaufhaus bist, wird also quasi nur geduldet, dass du Besitz von der Sache ergreifst. Sobald du mit der Ware ohne zu bezahlen das Kaufhaus verlässt, gilt §858 BGB "Verbotene Eigenmacht", d.h. du begehst auf deutsch einen Diebstahl. Der Eigentümer darf die Sache mit Hilfe von §812 BGB von dir zurückverlangen, weil du widerrechtlich gehandelt hast. Wenn du dies dann nicht tust, greift das Strafgesetzbuch. Das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch regelt in diesem Fall lediglich die Eigentumsrechte, nicht was passiert, wenn du dich nicht daran hälst.
Wenn das Kaufhaus dir die Sache kostenfrei überlässt, handelt es sich nach §516 BGB und §518 BGB um eine Schenkung, d.h. du besitzt dann ebenfalls wie bei einem Kauf das Eigentum an der Sache.

Jetzt mal die die Parallele zu der Aussage "Ich habe die Daten nicht von deren Website genommen, sondern sie haben mir die Daten geschickt":
Theoretisch ist es ist wie im Kaufhaus. Du darfst Besitz von den Daten ergreifen (indem er dir diese Daten zusendet), aber da du kein Eigentümer bist, dardst du damit nichts machen.

*Allerdings greift hier gar nicht das Sachenrecht, sondern das Urheberrecht*, demzufolge vergleichst du damit Äpfel mit Birnen.
Prinzipiell schließt §2 UrhG eine Api (= Schnittstelle) nicht direkt mit ein:


> (1) Zu den geschützten Werken der Literatur, Wissenschaft und Kunst gehören insbesondere:
> 1. Sprachwerke, wie Schriftwerke, Reden und Computerprogramme;
> 2. Werke der Musik;
> 3. pantomimische Werke einschließlich der Werke der Tanzkunst;
> ...



Nun gibt es aber Richterurteile, die bestimmt haben, dass eine Api (Schnittstelle) ebenfalls zum Urheberrecht zählt. Eines der populärsten Beispiele war der Rechtsstreit zwischen Oracle und Google:
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...va-API-unter-Urheberrechtsschutz-2186854.html

Nun interessiert dich aber viel weniger die Api selbst, sondern die Daten, die die Api preis gibt. Hierfür gibt es §87a UrhG und §87b UrhG, welche Datenbanken mit einschließen und genau definieren, was zu den Datenbanken zählt:


> […] eine *Sammlung von Werken, Daten oder anderen unabhängigen Elementen*, die systematisch oder methodisch angeordnet und einzeln mit Hilfe elektronischer Mittel oder auf andere Weise zugänglich sind und deren Beschaffung, Überprüfung oder Darstellung eine nach Art oder Umfang wesentliche Investition erfordert.



Mit "wesentliche Investition" ist hierbei der Aufwand bei der Erstellung der Datenbank (deine Api) gemeint.
Eine Ausnahme besteht laut einem EuGH Urteil, wenn die Daten aufgrund von *bestimmten Regeln* *zustande* kommen (also z.B. Auslosungen). Deshalb sind Spielpläne eines Fußballvereins nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt (da sie ausgelost wurden), deine Api aber schon, weil der Betreiber die Daten gesammelt und nicht ausgelost hat.
Demnach fällt diese Api also unter diesen Paragrafen und ist urheberrechtlich geschützt.
Außerdem greift hier noch das Datenschutz-Recht, aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Sry für die ganzen rechtlichen Anmerkungen, aber ich hoffe, dass dir somit klarer wird, wieso was und wie geschützt ist. 



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Welche Rechte hat er denn an den Daten?
> Urheberrechte sind’s nicht...



Ich hoffe, ich habe damit deine Frage auch gleich mit beantwortet? 

EDIT:
Um die hashtagify.me Api nutzen zu dürfen, musst du einen Preis zwischen 99 USD - 3499 USD zahlen:
http://hashtagify.me/api_pricing
Allerdings sind 100 Requests / Tag kostenlos (bei User Subscription):


> With any of our user-level subscriptions you get 100 requests per day free.



Demzufolge ist das also auch geklärt.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Mit "wesentliche Investition" ist hierbei der Aufwand bei der Erstellung der Datenbank (deine Api) gemeint.


Datenbank und API sind in diesem Fall zwei Grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge.




JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Nun interessiert dich aber viel weniger die Api selbst, sondern die Daten, die die Api preis gibt. Hierfür gibt es §87a UrhG und §78b UrhG, welche Datenbanken mit einschließen und genau definieren, was zu den Datenbanken zählt:


Interessant ist da durchaus dieses:


			
				§ 87b Abs. 1 UrhG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (1) 1Der Datenbankhersteller hat das ausschließliche Recht, die Datenbank insgesamt oder einen nach Art oder Umfang wesentlichen Teil der Datenbank zu vervielfältigen, zu verbreiten und öffentlich wiederzugeben. 2Der Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung oder öffentlichen Wiedergabe eines nach Art oder Umfang wesentlichen Teils der Datenbank steht die wiederholte und systematische Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung oder öffentliche Wiedergabe von nach Art und Umfang *unwesentlichen Teilen der Datenbank* gleich, *sofern diese Handlungen einer normalen Auswertung der Datenbank zuwiderlaufen oder die berechtigten Interessen des Datenbankherstellers unzumutbar beeinträchtigen*.


Bietet natürlich viel Interpretationsspielraum, aber an welcher Menge sind die Daten denn wesentlichen Teil der Datenbank?

Eine so geringe Menge, wie hier abgefragt (zB die 10 nächstem zu einem Hashtag), kann man durchaus als unwesentlichen Teil betrachten, der sicher nicht die Interessen des Herstellers beeinträchtig 



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Eine Ausnahme besteht laut einem EuGH Urteil, wenn die Daten aufgrund von *bestimmten Regeln* *zustande* kommen (also z.B. Auslosungen). Deshalb sind Spielpläne eines Fußballvereins nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt (da sie ausgelost wurden), deine Api aber schon, weil der Betreiber die Daten gesammelt und nicht ausgelost hat.


Gut dass du es ansprichst, das endet nämlich mit folgendem:


			
				http://curia.europa.eu/juris/document/document.jsf?text=&docid=119904&pageIndex=0&doclang=de&mode=req&dir=&occ=first&part=1&cid=1790186 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Art. 3 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 96/9/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 11. März 1996 über den rechtlichen Schutz von Datenbanken ist dahin auszulegen, dass eine „Datenbank“ im Sinne von Art. 1 Abs. 2 der Richtlinie durch das in dieser vorgesehene Urheberrecht *geschützt wird, sofern die Auswahl oder Anordnung der in der Datenbank enthaltenen Daten einen eigenständigen Ausdruck der schöpferischen Freiheit ihres Urhebers darstellt*, was vom nationalen Gericht zu prüfen ist.



Zählt das (im wesentlichen) Zählen von Werten den Ausdruck der schöpferischen Freiheit dar?
Kann man mMn durchaus auch wieder anzweifeln - analog zu gelösten Spielplänen.
Die wirklichen Daten kommen schließlich von denen, die die Hashtags benutzen (bzw denen, die diese veröffentlichen Seiten, z.B. Twitter).



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Demnach fällt diese Api also unter diesen Paragrafen und ist urheberrechtlich geschützt.


Es geht um die *Daten*, nicht die API, das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied 



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem greift hier noch das Datenschutz-Recht, aber das ist eine andere Sache.


Inwiefern greift denn Datenschutz-Recht, wenn man auf anderen Seiten veröffentlichte Dinge zählt, und die gezählten Werte dann veröffentlicht?



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Sry für die ganzen rechtlichen Anmerkungen, aber ich hoffe, dass dir somit klarer wird, wieso was und wie geschützt ist.


Sry für die noch mehr rechtliche Anmerkungen, aber ich hoffe, dass somit wieder unklarer wird, wieso was und wie geschützt ist.


----------



## JuKu (4. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Datenbank und API sind in diesem Fall zwei Grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge.



Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!
Aus diesem Grund habe ich den Post oben auch geteilt!



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Interessant ist da durchaus dieses:
> 
> 
> > (1) 1Der Datenbankhersteller hat das ausschließliche Recht, die Datenbank insgesamt oder einen nach Art oder Umfang wesentlichen Teil der Datenbank zu vervielfältigen, zu verbreiten und öffentlich wiederzugeben. 2Der Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung oder öffentlichen Wiedergabe eines nach Art oder Umfang wesentlichen Teils der Datenbank steht die wiederholte und systematische Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung oder öffentliche Wiedergabe von nach Art und Umfang *unwesentlichen Teilen der Datenbank* gleich, *sofern diese Handlungen einer normalen Auswertung der Datenbank zuwiderlaufen oder die berechtigten Interessen des Datenbankherstellers unzumutbar beeinträchtigen*.



Als erstes sei hier angemerkt, dass zwar die Webseite, aber nicht die Api als Art Datenbank öffentlich zugänglich ist. Damit du die Api verwenden kannst, musst du nämlich *registriert* sein, man benötigt einen Access Token. Und die Api ist in diesem Fall der Zugang zur "Datenbank". Demzufolge handelt es sich *nicht* um eine *Veröffentlichung* im Sinne des Urheberrechtsgesetzes.
Zufälligerweise habe ich morgen wieder meine Vorlesung zum Thema Geistiges Eigentum. Ich kann dort mal die Professorin fragen, wie das genau abgesichert ist.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Bietet natürlich viel Interpretationsspielraum, aber an welcher Menge sind die Daten denn wesentlichen Teil der Datenbank?



Kann ich dir gerade leider nicht beantworten, frage ich aber morgen nach.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Eine so geringe Menge, wie hier abgefragt (zB die 10 nächstem zu einem Hashtag), kann man durchaus als unwesentlichen Teil betrachten, der sicher nicht die Interessen des Herstellers beeinträchtig



Wie ich bereits sagte: 100 Anfragen / Tag sind kostenlos, wie der Anbieter auf dieser Seite schreibt.
Wenn er also wirklich nur um so wenige Abfragen der Api geht, ist das kein Problem. Dann muss er sich nur registrieren, erhält den Access Token und fertig.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Die wirklichen Daten kommen schließlich von denen, die die Hashtags benutzen (bzw denen, die diese veröffentlichen Seiten, z.B. Twitter).



Darum geht es aber in diesem Fall beim Urheberrecht nicht.
Wie §87a UrhG aussagt:


> (1) 1Datenbank im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist eine *Sammlung von* Werken, *Daten* oder anderen unabhängigen Elementen, die systematisch oder methodisch angeordnet und *einzeln mit Hilfe elektronischer Mittel* oder auf andere Weise *zugänglich* sind und deren *Beschaffung*, Überprüfung oder Darstellung eine nach Art oder Umfang *wesentliche Investition erfordert*. 2Eine in ihrem Inhalt nach Art oder Umfang wesentlich geänderte Datenbank gilt als neue Datenbank, sofern die Änderung eine nach Art oder Umfang wesentliche Investition erfordert.
> 
> (2) Datenbankhersteller im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist derjenige, der die Investition im Sinne des Absatzes 1 vorgenommen hat.



Hier geht es um die *Beschaffung* der Daten. Twitter besitzt selbst eine Api, d.h. theoretisch könntest du all diese Beiträge  selbst aus Twitter auslesen. Aber der Betreiber hashtagify.me hat diese Daten beschafft und so aufbereitet, dass sie für den Endnutzer brauchbar sind, du also nach den Hashtags usw. suchen kannst. Diese Aufbereitung stellt eine "wesentliche Investition" im Sinne des Urheberrechtsgesetzes dar. Zumal er dafür nicht nur Zeit in den Code für Crawler & Co. investiert hat, sondern auch einiges an Geld (Serverkosten usw.).



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Es geht um die *Daten*, nicht die API, das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied



Wie ich bereits oben schrieb, habe ich absichtlich beides angesprochen, da der Thread Ersteller erst von der Api und später erst von den Daten gesprochen hat.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Inwiefern greift denn Datenschutz-Recht, wenn man auf anderen Seiten veröffentlichte Dinge zählt, und die gezählten Werte dann veröffentlicht?



Ich kann nicht viel dazu sagen, weil ich die Daten der Api nicht kenne. Sollte es teilweise personelle Daten beinhalten, würde es gelten. Aber wie gesagt: Ich bin kein Anwalt!
Wenn du verlässliche Aussagen dazu haben willst, solltest du den Anwalt deines Vertrauens aufsuchen.

Außerdem ein weiterer interessanter Beitrag:


> Zunächst ist festzustellen, dass "Eigentum" an Informationen aus juristischer Sicht nicht begründet werden kann und der Begriff insoweit eigentlich nicht passt. Dennoch können Informationen oder Daten können unter verschiedenen gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen vor dem Zugriff bzw. der Verwertung durch Dritte geschützt sein.
> 
> *a)    Verbot in den Nutzungsbedingungen*
> Zahlreiche Internetportale verbieten in ihren Nutzungsbedingungen den Einsatz entsprechender Suchroboter (Webcrawler) bzw. das systematische Durchsuchen und Auswerten der zur Verfügung gestellten Daten.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.rechtzweinull.de/archive...r-wie-google-nun-gegen-seo-tools-vorgeht.html
Ich habe noch ein wenig weiter recherchiert und das virtuelle Hausrecht bezieht sich hierbei auf §903 BGB und §1004 BGB:


> Der Eigentümer einer Sache kann, soweit nicht das Gesetz oder Rechte Dritter entgegenstehen, mit der Sache nach Belieben verfahren *und andere von jeder Einwirkung ausschließen*.



Und das hat der Webseiten Betreiber von hashtagify.me ja auch getan, nämlich in den Terms of Service & auf der Pricing Seite.
Weitere Informationen dazu gibt es hier: http://www.it-recht-kanzlei.de/Virtuelles-Hausrecht-Webportal.html


----------



## mrBrown (4. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Als erstes sei hier angemerkt, dass zwar die Webseite, aber nicht die Api als Art Datenbank öffentlich zugänglich ist. Damit du die Api verwenden kannst, musst du nämlich *registriert* sein, man benötigt einen Access Token. Demzufolge handelt es sich *nicht* um eine *Veröffentlichung* im Sinne des Urheberrechtsgesetzes.
> Zufälligerweise habe ich morgen wieder meine Vorlesung zum Thema Geistiges Eigentum. Ich kann dort mal die Professorin fragen, wie das genau abgesichert ist.


Es geht um das Abfragen der Daten an der API vorbei.
Das man mit der Nutzung der offiziellen API diese ganzen Probleme umgeht hab ich schon vor längerem erwähnt...



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Darum geht es aber in diesem Fall beim Urheberrecht nicht.
> Wie §87a UrhG aussagt:
> Hier geht es um die *Beschaffung* der Daten. Twitter besitzt selbst eine Api, d.h. theoretisch könntest du all diese Beiträge selbst aus Twitter auslesen. Aber der Betreiber hashtagify.me hat diese Daten beschafft und so aufbereitet, dass sie für den Endnutzer brauchbar sind, du also nach den Hashtags usw. suchen kannst. Diese Aufbereitung stellt eine "wesentliche Investition" im Sinne des Urheberrechtsgesetzes dar. Zumal er dafür nicht nur Zeit in den Code für Crawler & Co. investiert hat, sondern auch einiges an Geld (Serverkosten usw.).


Du hast den relevanten Teil des Absatzes abgeschnitten, der EuGH fordert eine gewisse Schöpfungshöhe, und ob die gegeben ist, ist eben zweifelhaft.



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Wie ich bereits oben schrieb, habe ich absichtlich beides angesprochen, da der Thread Ersteller erst von der Api und später erst von den Daten gesprochen hat.


Es ging doch nie um die API? Oder hab ich übersehen, dass der TE die API kopieren und über diese eigene Daten bereitstellen wollte...



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ein weiterer interessanter Beitrag:
> Quelle: http://www.rechtzweinull.de/archive...r-wie-google-nun-gegen-seo-tools-vorgeht.html
> 
> Ich habe noch ein wenig weiter recherchiert und das virtuelle Hausrecht bezieht sich hierbei auf §903 BGB und §1004 BGB:
> ...


Wie schon gesagt: Es geht um die Abfrage der Daten OHNE die Nutzung der API inklusive Anmeldung.


----------



## JJ0 (4. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Es ging doch nie um die API? Oder hab ich übersehen, dass der TE die API kopieren und über diese eigene Daten bereitstellen wollte...


Ne ich wollte nicht die API kopieren. Vielleicht ist das ja falsch rüber gekommen, ich wollte nur HTML tags auslesen.


----------



## Thallius (4. Dez 2017)

Ich finde alle die hier argumentieren, dass es rechtlich ok ist die Daten aus der Webseite mittels Script oder Programm auszulesen und diese von dort weiter zu verbreiten, sollten das einfach mal eben tun und sich dann selber dafür anzeigen. 
Dann haben wir den Beweis, dass man das darf oder, wenn ich recht habe, ich endlich Ruhe vor einem immer Besserwisser hier. fände Ich toll..


----------



## mrBrown (4. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde alle die hier argumentieren, dass es rechtlich ok ist die Daten aus der Webseite mittels Script oder Programm auszulesen und diese von dort weiter zu verbreiten, sollten das einfach mal eben tun und sich dann selber dafür anzeigen.
> Dann haben wir den Beweis, dass man das darf oder, wenn ich recht habe, ich endlich Ruhe vor einem immer Besserwisser hier. fände Ich toll..


Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass du keine Ruhe vor etwas hast, das du ganz freiwillig liest?
Vielleicht ist das ja ein Fall von Ruhestörung


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde alle die hier argumentieren, dass es rechtlich ok ist die Daten aus der Webseite mittels Script oder Programm auszulesen und diese von dort weiter zu verbreiten


Wer hat denn so etwas behauptet?


----------



## JuKu (4. Dez 2017)

@JJ0 Bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren:
Wäre für dich die Nutzung der Api akzeptabel?
Oder geht es dir immer noch um die HTML Tags?
Wäre cool, wenn du eine kurze Rückmeldung hinterlässt, damit wir wissen, ob du noch Hilfe brauchst oder ob es sich bereits erledigt hat.


----------



## JJ0 (4. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> @JJ0 Bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren:
> Wäre für dich die Nutzung der Api akzeptabel?
> Oder geht es dir immer noch um die HTML Tags?
> Wäre cool, wenn du eine kurze Rückmeldung hinterlässt, damit wir wissen, ob du noch Hilfe brauchst oder ob es sich bereits erledigt hat.



Ich werde es so machen, dass ich es von Hand markiere und dann bei mir einfüge. Hab dazu auch mal bei Hashtagify angefragt, ob das so in Ordnung ist, weil es ja wie gesagt nur um jeweils 10 Hashtags geht und ich so ja Ihre Website nicht umgehe. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber wegen mir müsst ihr nicht weiterdiskutieren


----------



## tommysenf (4. Dez 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde alle die hier argumentieren, dass es rechtlich ok ist die Daten aus der Webseite mittels Script oder Programm auszulesen und diese von dort weiter zu verbreiten, sollten das einfach mal eben tun und sich dann selber dafür anzeigen.
> Dann haben wir den Beweis, dass man das darf oder, wenn ich recht habe, ich endlich Ruhe vor einem immer Besserwisser hier. fände Ich toll..


Wenn dieses Vorgehen per se verboten wäre würden sich dann nicht auch Suchmaschinen strafbar machen?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (5. Dez 2017)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dieses Vorgehen per se verboten wäre würden sich dann nicht auch Suchmaschinen strafbar machen?


Die starten aber keine Suchanfragen und lesen die Ergebnisse aus. Insofern ist es schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## JuKu (6. Dez 2017)

@mrBrown Falls es dich interessiert:
Die Rechtsgrundlage für das Urheberrecht in diesem Fall wäre §§4 UrhG ff. sowie §87a UrhG.
Wie ich heute erfahren habe, *schützt* das *Urheberrecht nicht nur persönliche, geistige Schöpfungen*, sondern auch *sonstige Leistungen*.
Bereits eine *Linksammlung *wäre schon *urheberrechtlich geschützt*.



tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dieses Vorgehen per se verboten wäre würden sich dann nicht auch Suchmaschinen strafbar machen?



Nein, denn das BGH hat entschieden, dass Suchmaschinen priviligiert sind:
https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichte...he-suchmaschinen-google-haftung-privilegiert/



> Suchmaschinenbetreiber haften generell nicht für die Anzeige illegal ins Netz gestellter Inhalte. Etwas anderes gilt nur, wenn sie wissen oder wissen mussten, dass etwas rechtswidrig veröffentlicht worden ist.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Nach richtlinienkonformer Auslegung des § 15 Abs. 2 Urheberrechtsgesetz (UrhG) stelle das Setzen eines Links auf eine frei zugängliche Internetseite  - auf der urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke ohne Erlaubnis des Rechtsinhabers eingestellt sind - nur dann eine öffentliche Wiedergabe dar, wenn der Verlinkende die Rechtswidrigkeit der Veröffentlichung der Werke auf der anderen Internetseite kannte oder vernünftigerweise kennen konnte.



Demzufolge haften Suchmaschinen nicht für Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Und Suchmaschinen bieten ja prinzipiell keinen eigenen Inhalt an, sondern verlinken nur. Die Suchmaschinen seien für das Internet "zu bedeutend", deshalb kam das BGH zu dem Schluss, dass Suchmaschinen nicht für Urheberrechtsverletzungen haftbar gemacht werden können.


----------



## mrBrown (6. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Wie ich heute erfahren habe, *schützt* das *Urheberrecht nicht nur persönliche, geistige Schöpfungen*, sondern auch *sonstige Leistungen*.
> Bereits eine *Linksammlung *wäre schon *urheberrechtlich geschützt*.


Wie schon mehrmals gesagt: das ganze lässt das EuGH-Urteil außer Acht - das setzt eben eine Schöpfungshöhe voraus (wie du ja selbst erwähnt hast). 




JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Nein, denn das BGH hat entschieden, dass Suchmaschinen priviligiert sind:
> https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichte...he-suchmaschinen-google-haftung-privilegiert/


Dieser Link hat nur leider nichts mit dem angesprochenem zu tun...


----------



## JuKu (6. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wie schon mehrmals gesagt: das ganze lässt das EuGH-Urteil außer Acht - das setzt eben eine Schöpfungshöhe voraus (wie du ja selbst erwähnt hast).



Da die Slides von einer Jura Professorin stammen, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sie mehr Ahnung davon hat als wir beide und vertraue demzufolge darauf.


----------



## mrBrown (6. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Da die Slides von einer Jura Professorin stammen, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sie mehr Ahnung davon hat als wir beide und vertraue demzufolge darauf.


Oder das sie das einfach in dem Fall einfach nicht drauf eingegangen ist 
Die Liste von gelosten Spielpaarungen, die ja offensichtlich nicht drunter fallen laut EuGH-Urteil, wären sonst auch geschützt...


----------



## JuKu (6. Dez 2017)

Ist natürlich auch möglich.

Wenn du etwas auslost, ist das keine geistige Schöpfung und auch keine sonstige Leistung.
Das Auslosen war Zufall, ist also keine geistige Schöpfung und dafür musste auch keine Leistung erbracht werden. Es sei denn, man definiert Leistung ziemlich klein. Aber ich glaube das ist dann alles Auslegungssache.
Lass uns zum Topic zurückkehren.


----------

